# Best Reflective Material?



## Robert20 (Apr 5, 2011)

Again, sorry for making alot of threads, I just found this forum and I have many questions.

I am planning to build a solar cooker that van cook food as fast and hot as possible. I was wondering what is the best reflective material for concentrating the sun's rays into a single point.

A standard mirror is obviously the best because it's 100% reflective, but it's not flexible enough considering the satellite shape of the cooker. I was thinking of 100% reflective tape, but it's clearly not praticical judging from the price. The only thing I can think of is a highly reflective foil.

I was wondering if they're better alternatives

____________________________________

Φωτοβολταικα


----------



## speedyox (Apr 5, 2011)

Checkout the material they make tubular skylights out of. That stuff is pretty flexible and crazy reflective.


----------

